# Probleme mit Netzwerk



## root_linux (21. Januar 2004)

Hey

Ich habe kürklich den xampp unter Red Hat 9.0 Installiert. Der Server läuft auch Problemlos. Ich kann über localhost darauf zugreiffen und so weiter. Doch wenn ich von einem anderen Computer aus darauf zugreifen will klappt das nicht. Ich bekomme immer nur die Meldung zurück: Die Verbindung wurde durch den Server beendet!
Was mache ich falsch?


sr rl


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Januar 2004)

WTF is xampp?


----------



## Tim C. (22. Januar 2004)

Das X steht variabel entweder für L(=linux) oder W(=windows)
und dann steht es für das
Linux Apache MySQL PHP Perl
Paket.
Eine einfache Sache, die man unter Windows z.B. nur entpacken muss und die dann läuft.
Man hat dann halt einen vorkonfigurierten Apache Webserver mit den oben angesprochenen Modulen + einige weitere Module.

PS: What the fuck is WTF ? Sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen, so in anbetracht von Netiquette und "Slang-Sprache"


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Januar 2004)

Da man das unter Linux auch nur entpacken muss, und es eine ausgezeichnete Anleitung auf der Seite gibt, denke ich, dass es an was anderem liegt. Eventuell daran dass du die Ports nicht freigegeben hast. 

Thorsten


----------



## root_linux (24. Januar 2004)

Ports? Meins du bei der Firewall des Computers?(Sorry für die dumme frage)


----------

